# VCA Catalog



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Did anyone get the VCA catalog this year? I was given the opportunity to do an ad for a friend. I loved creating it and can't wait to do it again next year.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

You mean this one?


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

DixiesMom said:


> You mean this one?


I can't see the attachment.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't know if there is a problem with tapatalk or if my phone has issues. The ad is on page 100 of the catalog. Very nice.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

DixiesMom said:


> I don't know if there is a problem with tapatalk or if my phone has issues. The ad is on page 100 of the catalog. Very nice.


Yep, page 100! That's the ad. ;D


----------

